# Atlantic 4-4-2 progress



## Patrick (May 10, 2014)

Hi Guy's and Gal's if we have some, the progress so far has been pretty good but need to wind down fore the summer. A lot of projects to do and finish outside so the Atlantic will be put on the back shelf for a while. Thought I would post some progress pictures since I haven't been on for a while. 
Pat


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 10, 2014)

Sweet looking project!  Any more pics or details?  Did you start with castings?  Where'd you get them?

Curious,

-Ron


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 10, 2014)

Wow Pat!  That's beautiful!  Is that part operational yet?



Bernie


----------



## Patrick (May 11, 2014)

Ron, I bought the castings from a guy in New Jersey who I think tried to start this project but gave up on it either because of the cost or the lack of drawing to machine the parts. The castings were a Yankee Friends set from before or just after the 2nd world war. There are some castings I don't have like the smokebox cover and some of the bronze castings for the crossheads etc. Doesn't matter, I'll machine them out of bar stock and try to make them look as much like a casting as I can. 
I have generated probably 40 detail drawings off of the assembly drawings from Yankee Friends and still have maybe another 40-50 drawings to make. The assembly drawings were done by Lester Friend and are really good and very accurate as I scale them to make the piece parts drawings. The nice thing about CAD is you can fit the pieces together on the PC and make adjustments if needed before you cut metal .

 Bernie, I still have to finish the Baker valve gear linkage and main rods to see what kind of issues I may run into with the steam chests and cylinders. Hopefully things will go well on the first time around. Things may have to wait till fall though, Ma has a honey do list for the summer.

Thanks Guy's


----------



## chuckorlando (May 11, 2014)

That looks great.


----------



## 12bolts (May 11, 2014)

Yeah thats fantastic work.
Are the castings aluminium or ....? Those brass tyres look good.
What about the chassis rails, did you cut them out of flat plate?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Patrick (Jul 25, 2014)

Patrick said:


> Hi Guy's and Gal's if we have some, the progress so far has been pretty good but need to wind down fore the summer. A lot of projects to do and finish outside so the Atlantic will be put on the back shelf for a while. Thought I would post some progress pictures since I haven't been on for a while.
> Pat



Just a short update on my progress with this 4-4-2, getting some time to get out to the shop so I thought I would post another progress picture. I have one side of the drive assembly running on air with a temporary main rod and a temporary eccentric crank. Once I get the other side running, I'll finalize the rods, clean up the moveable components and disassemble the drive assembly. Then it's back to work on the brake system, water pump, front truck and rear wheel assembly.
Regards


----------



## george wilson (Jul 28, 2014)

What brass tires? Brass tires would very soon increase a bit in diameter from running on the rails,and would fly off.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 28, 2014)

Beautiful work Patrick.  I'm glad to see you're making some headway on this.

Thanks for sharing,

-Ron


----------



## Patrick (Aug 3, 2014)

george wilson said:


> What brass tires? Brass tires would very soon increase a bit in diameter from running on the rails,and would fly off.



George, I'm not sure what your looking at but the wheels and tires are cast steel.


----------

